# Hackintosh HP Pro Book 6560b



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous,

Je souhait me lancer dans le hackintosh. Cependant, mes connaissances sur le sujet sont assez limité, j'aurais donc besoin d'aide de votre part.
Le but c'est de faire un hackintosh portable pour quelques besoin du quotidien.

J'ai 3 ordis dont 2 mac:
Un Mac Pro 5,1 mono processeur, légèrement boosté (SSD, RAM, GPU) pour mes besoins quotidiens assez lourd (final Cut, Logic Pro, Bureautique, Jeux vidéo....)

J'ai un HP Pro Book 6560b 15" avec un I5 à 2,3Ghz bicoeur. Pour l'instant il a 4go de RAM avec un HDD 5400rpm sous Windows 10, il tourne relativement bien, légèrement portable. Il pourrai me convenir pour faire de la bureautique, déjà essayé. 

J'ai un Mac Book Pro 13" de 2011 en I5 2,3Ghz bicoeur (même processeur que le HP), 12Go de RAM, un SSD de 120Go + HDD 500Go 7200rpm, la bureautique le fait chauffer à 100°, je suis obligé d'arrêter au bout d'un 1/4heure de boulot. 


Le HP a l'avantage par rapport au MBP d'avoir une ventilation bien meilleur, qui donne des meilleurs performances, l'écran est plus grand, il a un pavé numérique, la possibilité de mettre une Express Card avec des ports USB3 si besoin, la connectique est bien plus riche. En plus j'ai 2 batteries en stock et on peut les remplacer à Chaud, pratique. En fait il correspondrai plus à mes besoins.

Donc l'objectif serai de mettre les 12Go de RAM du MBP dans le HP (déjà essayé, fonctionne), un bon SSD SATA, et Mac OS X.
A la fin, l'objectif est d'avoir un ordinateur semi-transportable, suffisamment puissant, sous Mac OS X, le tout sans vider sa cagnotte.
En fait, mes besoins se rapproche plus d'un MBP 15" de 2012 plutôt que mon MBP 13" 2011, le HP est un moyen d'avoir un ordi à peu près équivalent.

Donc pour conclure je chercherai un moyen de mettre Mac OS X (je suis allergique à Windows et j'ai déjà essayé Linux) sur ce fameux HP PRO BOOK 6560b.

J'ai trouvé un tutoriel pour expliquer l'installation: https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/...book-zbook-using-clover-uefi-hotpatch.261719/

Je voudrai savoir si c'est fiable (le tuto), je suis près à y consacrer du temps, je sais que tout ne peux pas marcher du premier coup, mais j'espère qu'a la fin ça fonctionne.

Pour Mac OS X, l'idée dans l'idéal de l'idéal, ce serai de mettre MOJAVE, il n'a pas Metal (le HP) mais j'ai déjà mis CATALINA sur mon MBP 2011, donc Mojave il y peut être moyen.
Si c'est pas possible pour MOJAVE, HIGH SIERRA, c'est très bien.

J'ai déjà épluché pas mal de sujets sur les hackintosh, j'ai bien compris que sur PC portable c'est un peu compliqué, je voulais quand même vous demander votre avis.


Voila Voila, je vous remercie d'avance.


----------



## ericse (9 Juin 2020)

Bonjour,
Il y a plusieurs méthodes (concurrentes) pour faire un Hackintosh, je te conseille plutôt de partir sur OpenCore qui est moins "automatique" mais bien plus fiable une fois que ça marche : https://dortania.github.io/getting-started/


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Juin 2020)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide,
Tu confirme donc que c'est possible ?
Si je me loupe, je pourrais quand même l'utiliser après sous windows ou pas?


----------



## ericse (9 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tu confirme donc que c'est possible ?
> Si je me loupe, je pourrais quand même l'utiliser après sous windows ou pas?


Tu ne peux pas savoir si c'est possible avant d'avoir essayé, surtout sur un portable ou c'est plus difficile que sur un fixe
Aucun risque, surtout avec OpenCore, car le boot reste sur une clé USB tant que tout n'est pas nickel (pour peu que tu ais un support d'installation de windows quand même)


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Juin 2020)

Si je suis sur de pas foutre en l'air mon HP, tout va bien. 
Je vais m'y mettre. 
Tu pense que le tuto que j'ai trouvé est fiable ou pas?


----------



## ericse (9 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tu pense que le tuto que j'ai trouvé est fiable ou pas?


J'ai arrêté d'utiliser les tutos de Tonymac, ce sont des usines à gaz incompréhensibles, donc je ne peux pas te dire


----------



## Lack29 (9 Juin 2020)

bonjour

deja tu as fait le bon choix ,  un pc  hp probbok 6560b est complétement compatible en hackintosh a 100% . 

tout sera absolument fonctionnel WIFI /*bluetooth* , seulement la carte graphique est une H3000  un peu juste , se qui pourrais limité tes demandes sur des taches lourde , une  H4000 /4600 C'EST MIEUX . 

perso si je devais fair un choix je serai partis avec un hp 8770w en i7 NVIDIA ou un 6570b i5  de plus un choix HD 4000 , voir meme nvidia pour certaine machine , compatible jusque mojave 10.14.6 avec quelque modif . se qui t'aurais permis également d'installer MacOS X Catalina a la dernière version et 100% fonctionnel  , imessage et j'en passe . tout serait ok .

après pour se pc que je connais un petit peu et pour évité les effet glitch et autre dysfonctionnement , je te conseille d'installer au maximum MacOS X Hight sierra 10.13.6 voir MacOS X Sierra 10.12.6 .

il existe différente façon de crée une clé USB bootable , perso en se qui me concerne , je te dirait de crée ta clé avec clover , d'avoir les bon arguments de boot car si non tu va galérer pour démarrer correctement  ,  une chose important est bien sur le config.plist crée correctement et clover, car sans eux pas d'hackintosh possible .
oublie pour le moment openCore Il n'est pas encore au point pour les novices , sauf si tu le maitrise correctement . 

si tu as besoin de conseils concernant  se pc je veut bien ""essayer"" de t'aider , perso laisse tombé tony machin , aujourd'hui il y a beaucoup plus simple pour faire un hackintosh 100% fonctionnel avec deja  les bon kext et autre sans se prendre la tête . surtout tout en utilisant que les fichiers .pkg  .

un conseil fait une installation sur 2 disque différent , un SSD pour ton windows et un SSD pour MacOS X ET 16Go de ram sera absolument parfait tu en aura en masse donc navigation et autre tache lourde absolument fluide et aucun problème de conflit entre les deux OS .

tu aura toujours la possibilité de revenir en arrière sans abimer quoi que se soit sur le pc , windows restera 100% fonctionnel quoi que tu fasse avec le hack , avec maitrise bien entendu , si non c'est la casse assurer voir un BIOS qui te claque dans les mains et perte du numéro de série du pc et autre disfonctionnement  si tu maitrise mal tes réglages .


----------



## ericse (9 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> ET CLOVER , car sans EUX pas d'hackintosh


Tu devrais essayer OpenCore, c'est bien mieux que Clover


----------



## Lack29 (9 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Tu devrais essayer OpenCore, c'est bien mieux que Clover



bonjour 

je n'en doute pas , mais pour le moment il n'est pas encore bien au point pour les novices et loin d’être intuitif , que clover est vraiment très simple a comprendre de plus cela fait quelques années qui les présent dans le monde du hackintosh , il a fait ces preuve en terme de réussite pour avoir une installation parfaite .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (9 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à toi @Lack29,
Merci pour ta réponse. J'y vois un peu plus clair à présent, merci à vous deux.
Donc si j'ai bien tout suivi, je télécharge clover sur mon Mac pro et je créer une clé bootable de high Sierra. On est d'accord ?
Ensuite je l'installe sur mon disque dur.
Après je vois si ça marche. 

Pour le disque dur: je vais dans un premier temps essayer avec un HDD que j'ai déjà, ensuite si je vois que ça marche bien, j'achèterai un SSD et je clonerai les données dedans.

Pour le HP, je sais que il existe mieux, après le soucis, c'est que il fait partie d'un lot de PC cassé que j'ai récupéré gratuitement, j'ai juste eu à changer la dalle (en la piquant sur un autre pc HS) et il marchait très bien.
Donc j'ai pas vraiment eu le choix de la configuration.
Apres c'est un processeur modulable, si j'arrive à en faire un hackintosh, je le changerai pour un plus puissant.

D'ailleurs je sais pas trop quel carte graphique dédié il possède, j'ai vu en le démontant qu'il en a une, je n'est cependant jamais réussi à installer les pilotes pour, ou à la détecter, c'est une AMD, après j'en sais rien.

En tout cas merci


----------



## Lack29 (9 Juin 2020)

exactement tu télécharge la bonne version de clover qui sera fonctionnel POUR Hight Sierra " fait attention car a se jours il exite 2 model de clover , toi il faut que tu prenne clover spécial edition V6 , tres important de ne pas te tromper .

tu crée ta clé comme il se doit , soit extrêmement attentif dans tes choix dans clover , car si tu te trompe , jamais ta clé ne sera bootable , tu devra tout recommencé depuis le debut , n'oublie jamais que sur une nouvelle installation tu devra formater ton disque en hfs+j en table de partition guid journalisée , surtout pas en APFS , tout du moins t'en que tu na pas de SSD .

Les hdd peuvent te causé des problèmes l'or de ton installation sur un hack , d'ou le choix d'un SSD  , mais tu peu essayer sa fonctionne aussi très bien , mais soit patient et attentif a se que tu fait .

tu ne change absolument aucun réglage dans le bios pour le moment , cela est également important , tu doit booté sur ta clé pour démarrer ton installation sur le hp .

après la création de ta  clé avec clover , une fois faite , n'oublie pas de copier/coller clover a la racine de ta clé , car il te servira dans tes choix de post installation ,  cela est très très important .

pour le HP 6560b tu fait une installation en mode ESP dans tes choix a cocher dans clover sa sera plus simple pour toi .

il y a egalement une chose très importante a savoir ,  je te le dit en connaissance de cause car je suis dans le hack depuis deja pas mal de temps .

je n'ai pas la prétention de tout connaitre cela est certain , mais dit toi une chose c'est que si sait la première fois que tu te lance dans cette aventure dit toi bien que tu va y passer des heures voir des journées complète pour avoir une installation parfaitement reconnu et fonctionnel .

ceux qui te dirons que cela se fait en une heures ""oublie les""" car se sont que des rigolo , tu peu me croire , paris ne c'est pas bâtis en un jours , donc pour le hack , c'est loin d’être terminer ..

si tu suis bien ce que je t'explique , tu aura seulement deux chose qui ne fonctionnerons pas dans l'immediat , cela sera la wifi , car il se peut que ta carte ne soit pas compatible , pour une compatibilité parfaite et reconnu il faut utiliser une Atheros AR5B97 avec les bon kext pour hight sierra .

 pour moi cette carte fonctionne parfaitement de catalina10.15.5  a lion 10.8 , donc tout OS X CONFONDU comme tu peut lire , A une seul condition est de bouté en macOS X Catalina avec un fixAtheros Catalina .

la 2em chose sera le "son" a qui il faudra donner un coup de pouces , mais pour le moment tu n'en est pas encore la .

bon courage a toi .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Juin 2020)

Merci de ces précisions, 
Je vais m'y mettre demain. 
Je revient vers vous en cas de doutes/problèmes

petite curiosité de la part @Lack29 , tu as quoi comme hackintosh?


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Merci de ces précisions,
> Je vais m'y mettre demain.
> Je revient vers vous en cas de doutes/problèmes
> 
> petite curiosité de la part @Lack29 , tu as quoi comme hackintosh?



j'en n'ai 6 donc 5 HP et un macbookpro 17 pouce .


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> je n'en doute pas , mais pour le moment il n'est pas encore bien au point pour les novices et loin d’être intuitif , que clover est vraiment très simple a comprendre de plus cela fait quelques années qui les présent dans le monde du hackintosh , il a fait ces preuve en terme de réussite pour avoir une installation parfaite .


Et bien voilà, on n'est pas d'accord  J'ai laissé tomber Clover pour OpenCore et j'en suis ravi !


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Et bien voilà, on n'est pas d'accord  J'ai laissé tomber Clover pour OpenCore et j'en suis ravi !



la question n'est pas d’être d’accord ou pas, d’ailleurs se n'est pas le sujet demandé dans se poste  , cela est une question de maitrise du program/logiciel , pour celui qui sais ,  non problème .

mais , pour un novice ou un pro clover est une très bonne alternative  fonctionnel a 100% dans la réussite de hack depuis plus 10 ans et relativement simple d'utilisation après quelques minutes a bouquiner le program . 
d'ailleurs encors utiliser a plus de 98% aujourd'hui par bon nombres de personnes .

on reparlera OpenCore dans 10 ans , QUI LUI AUSSI AURA EU SONT REMPLACENT TOUT COMME CLOVER A SE JOURS . et dans 10 ans (( je te lirais )) , j'ai remplacer OpenCore pour XX BIDULE . nous somme d'accord ...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Juin 2020)

Je cherche juste un truc simple à configurer, le plus simple me va, si c'est clover, je prend. Tant que ça marche et que c'est pas trop compliqué à mettre en place, tout me va.

J'ai oublié de préciser un truc: j'ai déjà configuré mon BIOS, j'ai mis par exemple le SATA en mode SATA III au lieu du SATA II, ou encore la version express card en V2. C'est grave docteur ?


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je cherche juste un truc simple à configurer, le plus simple me va, si c'est clover, je prend. Tant que ça marche et que c'est pas trop compliqué à mettre en place, tout me va.
> 
> J'ai oublié de préciser un truc: j'ai déjà configuré mon BIOS, j'ai mis par exemple le SATA en mode SATA III au lieu du SATA II, ou encore la version express card en V2. C'est grave docteur ?



comme j'ai dit plus haut pas de modification pour le (((moment))) dans la bios , a tes risques et périlles de faire les choses a l'envers .

soit tu fait comme je dis ou tu demande a une autre personne , mon aides consiste a t'aider justement pour t'évité les erreurs de debutant et de faire les choses a l'envers, j'ai passer par la , voila pourquoi je le dit . donc fait ton choix .

la tu remet ton bios en configuration usine ou au parametre d'origine .

les probook sont bootable sans aucune modification du bios , cela grace a la grand force de clover .

dans la facon dont je te demande de realiser ta clé et le programme complet est que l'on ne va utiser que des fichier ( .pkg de apple ) ce qui va te permettre d'avoir une installation extrement stable , et bien plus operationnel  , de se que les autre font ou on fait . prend le temps de faire une recherche pour l'utilisation des fichier (.pkg) , cela t'aidera a comprendre ou je veux en venir et surtout pourquoi .


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

bonjour 
une aide supplémentaire qui te permettra de faire les bon choix .
le premier lien est se qu'il y a de mieux pour une réalisation hack , impossible de te tromper , chris1111 est un vrai professionnel dans sont domaine . tu retrouvera egalement des tuto concernant ton hp 6560b .








						HACKINTOSH MONTREAL & FRANCE
					

Discussion Hackintosh & Apple Spécialisé dans l'installation de macOS sur PC (Hackintosh) et vrai Mac




					www.hackintosh-montreal.com
				








						hackintosh at DuckDuckGo
					

DuckDuckGo. Privacy, Simplified.




					duckduckgo.com


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> la question n'est pas d’être d’accord ou pas, d’ailleurs se n'est pas le sujet demandé dans se poste  , cela est une question de maitrise du program/logiciel , pour celui qui sais ,  non problème .
> 
> mais , pour un novice ou un pro clover est une très bonne alternative  fonctionnel a 100% dans la réussite de hack depuis plus 10 ans et relativement simple d'utilisation après quelques minutes a bouquiner le program .
> d'ailleurs encors utiliser a plus de 98% aujourd'hui par bon nombres de personnes .
> ...


Et bien j'insiste, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis ! 
Pour moi OpenCore est suffisamment avancé pour être utilisé à la place de Clover. Après si tu est intéressé par un échange d'informations constructif, je veux bien, sinon tant pis.


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Et bien j'insiste, je ne suis pas d'accord avec ce que tu dis !
> Pour moi OpenCore est suffisamment avancé pour être utilisé à la place de Clover. Après si tu est intéressé par un échange d'informations constructif, je veux bien, sinon tant pis.



bonjour

moi perso cela m'interesse cela est certain , seulement je ne l'est encore jamais utiliser n'y meme pris le temps 5 minute , d'ou la reponse que je t'ai donner dans mon post .

mais si tu as de quoi me guidé sur OpenCore je suis ok . merci


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> moi perso cela m'interesse cela est certain , seulement je ne l'est encore jamais utiliser n'y meme pris le temps 5 minute , d'ou la reponse que je t'ai donner dans mon post .
> mais si tu as de quoi me guidé sur OpenCore je suis ok . merci


Je ne vois pas d'inconvénient à ce que tu continue avec Clover, c'est toujours bon de se faire une expérience personnelle, mais si ça ne marche pas aussi bien que tu l'espère, il y a une autre solution : https://dortania.github.io/getting-started/


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Je ne vois pas d'inconvénient à ce que tu continue avec Clover, c'est toujours bon de se faire une expérience personnelle, mais si ça ne marche pas aussi bien que tu l'espère, il y a une autre solution : https://dortania.github.io/getting-started/



merci a toi pour se lien , je vais en prendre lecture des maintenant , en ce qui concerne clover , au début j'ai eu du mal a comprendre comme beaucoup de personnes , en même temps cela était tout a fait normal je n'avait aucune notion du hack .

j'ai fait un Yosemite se matin avec clover v2.5 , franchement très bien , la seule chose que j'ai du modifié est l'activation sur "true" dans mon config.plist pour le graphisme "intel" , ma wifi ,  le son , tout le reste impécable .

en même temps je ne fait que des essais , mais cela se passe très bien a chaque fois . pour être honnête de 10.8 a 10.15 se n'est pas se qu'il y a de plus compliquer de nos jours avec les outils que l'on dispose . mais je te rassure 12 mois en arrière je ne connaissais même pas le mot hackintosh .

un qui a été mis de coté et que je trouve bien domage , est snow leopard 10.6 , car beaucoup ne savent pas l'installer , aujourd'hui il fait partis de ceux que je réalise le plus .

en même temps j'ai  un très bon maitre d'apprentissage dans se domaine  "chris1111" .
je dirais même que c'est un des meilleurs sur la scène du hack de nos jours .


----------



## ericse (10 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> merci a toi pour se lien , je vais en prendre lecture des maintenant , en ce qui concerne clover , au début j'ai eu du mal a comprendre comme beaucoup de personnes , en même temps cela était tout a fait normal je n'avait aucune notion du hack .



L'approche de OpenCore est différente : aucun assistant, aucune modification de macOS, juste les bons fichiers copiés (manuellement) dans la petite partition EFI, et macOS (original) boote en croyant être sur un Mac.
C'est sûr que tu dois tout faire à la main, mais ce n'est pas si compliqué, et ensuite tu sais exactement à quoi sert chaque fichier de l'EFI et chaque ligne du config.plist


----------



## Lack29 (10 Juin 2020)

ericse a dit:


> L'approche de OpenCore est différente : aucun assistant, aucune modification de macOS, juste les bons fichiers copiés (manuellement) dans la petite partition EFI, et macOS (original) boote en croyant être sur un Mac.
> C'est sûr que tu dois tout faire à la main, mais ce n'est pas si compliqué, et ensuite tu sais exactement à quoi sert chaque fichier de l'EFI et chaque ligne du config.plist



c'est effectivement se que je ne suis pas encore capable de faire , tout réaliser a la main , car je connais que très mal les fichiers , leurs action etc etc , d'ou pour moi la raison de resté pour le moment avec clover , qui d'ailleurs ne modifie absolument pas MacOS . car clover V2.5 est .pkg

j'ai sais plus ou moins a quoi correspond quand clic sur tel ou tel drivers UEFI OU DRIVERS 64 ETC dans clover .

OpenCore est tres interessant cela est certain , mais encore trop compliquer pour moi pour le moment .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Juin 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je vais plutôt prendre Clover, si c'est plus simple à configurer, ça me va. 

J'aime bien pouvoir contrôler mes ventilateurs dans mes Macs, pour mon HP j'ai jamais trouvé un soft qui permet de le contrôler sous Windows. 
Auriez -vous un soft pour mac à me conseiller pour mon HP? Merci


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Juin 2020)

J'ai regardé le site que tu m'as indiqué, en français, "Hackintosh Montréal" il m'as l'air assez complet mais j'ai pas réussi à télécharger quoi que ce soit.


----------



## Lack29 (12 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> J'ai regardé le site que tu m'as indiqué, en français, "Hackintosh Montréal" il m'as l'air assez complet mais j'ai pas réussi à télécharger quoi que ce soit.



bonjour

le site que je t'ai indiquer est le meilleur dans le monde du hackintosh a ma (( connaissance )) , se que je sais faire c'est grace a se forum et surtout au travail de chris , qui ma consacrer personnelement beaucoup de temps . si tu veut profité du savoir de se site , il te faut t'inscrire accepté et surtout  (( lire la charte de se forum )) , te présenté dans le section adéquate et ensuite ouvrir un sujet dans la bonne section ,  tu aura toutes les réponse que tu désire .

tu crée AVEC UN DE TES MAC ta clé USB avec clover en mode """ESP""" et ton OS de MacOS X Hight Sierra , ne te précipite pas , prend ton temps . je t'indiquerais les bon choix a effectuer dans clover si tu as besoin . tout sera fonctionnel du premier cout , sauf le son et la wifi si ta carte n'est pas compatible , QUE NOUS REGLERONS UNE FOIS L'INSTALLATION DE MacOS X EFFECTUER SUR TON PC .


----------



## Lack29 (12 Juin 2020)

OUBLIE CLOVER si tu le desir , pour ton pc il y a 10 fois mieux mais avec des conditions de configuration du bios . aucune erreur de permise .

vue que ton pc est un hp probook 6560b , tu peu faire ton hackintosh directement avec le lien de cette outil :









						GitHub - chris1111/HP-Probook-EliteBook-Package-Creator: Main Forum
					

Main Forum. Contribute to chris1111/HP-Probook-EliteBook-Package-Creator development by creating an account on GitHub.




					github.com
				




tu trouvera également une vidéo sur youtube concernant se programme d'installation spécifique au probook , entre autre .
la tu as tout pour faire , a toi de joué et viens nous présenté ton travail , cela avec de belle image , voir faire un tuto .

si tu suis bien le lien ci dessus tu aura ceci  , sans les options que j'ai ajouté a mon hight sierra . je viens juste de le faire pour te démontrer que le programme fonctionne parfaitement sur un SSD de 120Go sur hp probook 6570b .
tout est reconnu nativement wifi etc etc . toi sur le 6560 tu sera en HD3000 .

PS : Cela ne change rien pour la wifi , car si ta carte n'est pas compatible tu devra la changer également si tu utilise se programme , attention avec se programme aucune erreur n'est permise , car si non tout sera a recommencer depuis le debut , donc soit attentif .


----------



## Lack29 (13 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Je vais plutôt prendre Clover, si c'est plus simple à configurer, ça me va.
> 
> J'aime bien pouvoir contrôler mes ventilateurs dans mes Macs, pour mon HP j'ai jamais trouvé un soft qui permet de le contrôler sous Windows.
> Auriez -vous un soft pour mac à me conseiller pour mon HP? Merci



bonjour

avec le HP ProBook 6560 tu na pas besoin de controler les ventilateurs tout comme sur tes mac , si tu te sans obliger d'installer une application de contrôle , c'est que tu as remarquer un problème de surchauffe de ces derniers .
donc la s"impose un nettoyage et voir a changer la patte thermique dans un premier temps , si le problème persiste  sur des températures  supérieur a la normale , il est clair que tu as un problème matériel , il peuvent être nombreux .
si non tu pourra toujours telecharger a la bonne version de ton MacOS X se petit logiciel qui peut être utile .
https://macbidouille.com/news/2014/03/25/un-autre-logiciel-de-controle-des-ventilateurs





						Macs Fan Control - control fans on Apple computers, also on Windows via Boot Camp
					

Control fans on Apple computers, also on Windows via Boot Camp. Monitoring of fan speed and temperature sensors. Solve fan noise and overheating problems, iMac HDD replacement




					crystalidea.com
				



mais si tu as une panne matériel tu ne fera que repousser sont échance .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (13 Juin 2020)

Merci de ton info,
La pâte thermique à quelques mois, la changer ne servira à rien.
Mac fan control c'est pour le hardware mac, il existe une version pour Windows boot camp, si on la télécharge sur pc, ça marche pas.
À la limite les ventilos c'est secondaire.
On verra si c'est possible de faire un truc plus tard.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (13 Juin 2020)

Je suis en train de créer ma clé usb bootable, je serai ce que ça donne. 
J'avais une question concernent le clavier, physiquement il est windows mais il sera reconnu comment ? Windows ou mac? 
Toujours concernent le clavier, les touches de fonctions fonctionne(luminosité, son ....) ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (13 Juin 2020)

C'est bon, ma clé USB bootable est créer, cependant il y a quand même quelques soucis. Je précise que j'ai bien suivi le tutoriel vidéo sur la page dédié au HP PRO BOOK ou ELITE BOOK. 
Je demarre sur ma clé USB (16Go) le menu de Clover apparaît, par la suite je met "Install Mac OS X High-Sierra", je voit une barre de chargement avec une pomme (déformé) sur un fond noir qui charge, arrivé à environ la moitié, la barre n'avance plus. Ensuite, l'écran s'éteint, l'ordi est toujours allumé, on le voit grâce aux LEDs, rien à l'écran, pas de réaction si tape sur le clavier. Il redémarre quelques fois, je le sait grâce au bruit du lecteur DVD, sans montrer l'écran de boot d'HP avec le BIOS et Cie. 
Maintenant ill est en écran noir avec rien. 

Je le laisser charger toute la nuit, je verrai ce qu'il en ai demain. 

Je vous laisse à vos déductions. 
Merci à vous.


----------



## Lack29 (14 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> C'est bon, ma clé USB bootable est créer, cependant il y a quand même quelques soucis. Je précise que j'ai bien suivi le tutoriel vidéo sur la page dédié au HP PRO BOOK ou ELITE BOOK.
> Je demarre sur ma clé USB (16Go) le menu de Clover apparaît, par la suite je met "Install Mac OS X High-Sierra", je voit une barre de chargement avec une pomme (déformé) sur un fond noir qui charge, arrivé à environ la moitié, la barre n'avance plus. Ensuite, l'écran s'éteint, l'ordi est toujours allumé, on le voit grâce aux LEDs, rien à l'écran, pas de réaction si tape sur le clavier. Il redémarre quelques fois, je le sait grâce au bruit du lecteur DVD, sans montrer l'écran de boot d'HP avec le BIOS et Cie.
> Maintenant ill est en écran noir avec rien.
> 
> ...



tu tes tromper quelques part , si ta clé est faite correctement et que tu as bien suivie et effectuer le réglage du bios , tout devrais se dérouler normalement .
quand tu insert ta clé USB , et quelle apparait a l'ecran tu as juste a cliquer sur le touche ENTRER de ton clavier , ensuite au redemarrage du pc tu as un time mine d'afficher , donc normalement tu na plus rien na toucher tout se fait tout seul.

regarde bien la vidéo et également sur le forum HMF concernant cette installation .








						HP ProBook EliteBook macOS
					

Spécialisé dans l'installation de macOS sur PC (Hackintosh) et vrai Mac




					www.hackintosh-montreal.com
				




attention aucun disque windows pendant cettte installation ne doit etre brancher au pc , c'est préférable pour un resultat optimal .

concernant l'installation pour arriver sur ton bureau avant la poste installation dure environs entre 30 et 60 minutes dépendamment de la vitesse de ton system   .

une fois sur ton bureau , tu ouvre ta clé USB  et tu copie sur ton bureau le Gatekeeper et le fichier HP-ProBook-EliteBoo...cOS.pkg , tu ejecte la clé USB et tu fait la poste installation . la moindre petite erreur t'implique a recommencer tout depuis le debut tu ne pourra pas y échapper . attention de bien avoir formater ton SSD en table de partition GUID en macOS (étendu)  journalisée .

sur ton HP LE MODE UEFI DOIT ÊTRE ACTIF DANS BIOS
réglage de ton bios , sans sa tu n'y arrivera jamais ou alors très difficilement . ton bios doit etre en mise a jours F61 Pour les probook 6560b , sa aussi c'est important .
attention si tu te trompe de bios et que tu as la version supérieur a F61 , tu peu abandonner et passer a une installation avec l'outil  clover 2.5 special edition v6.pkg









						Bios HP ProBook.pdf
					

Shared with Dropbox




					www.dropbox.com


----------



## Lack29 (14 Juin 2020)

pareil assure toi de ne pas avoir fait sauté ton numéro de série du pc et le uuid , car c'est comme si tu ne faisait rien . d'ou l’intérêt de ne surtout pas se précipité et de suivre attentivement les tuto .

tu peut egalement essayer de démarrer l'installation en mode verbose , du aura des indications si une erreur d'install est présente .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (14 Juin 2020)

J'ai bien regardé le tuto, la clé USB marche, j'avais juste remis le BIOS à ZERO mais pas reconfiguré comme il le disait. Maintenant c'est fait, je boot sur la clé, et après installe Mac OS X High Sierra puis la  avec sa barre de chargement qui s'arrête à la moitié, et après il s'éteint, quand je le rallume, écran noir il se passe rien.
En élevant HDD puis la clé puis en les re-branchant il redémarre.
J'ai également verfié le num de série, il est toujours là, par contre le BIOS est en version F-67. Comment est ce que je fait pour downgrader la version du BIOS?
C'est quoi le mode verbose?


----------



## Lack29 (14 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> J'ai bien regardé le tuto, la clé USB marche, j'avais juste remis le BIOS à ZERO mais pas reconfiguré comme il le disait. Maintenant c'est fait, je boot sur la clé, et après installe Mac OS X High Sierra puis la  avec sa barre de chargement qui s'arrête à la moitié, et après il s'éteint, quand je le rallume, écran noir il se passe rien.
> En élevant HDD puis la clé puis en les re-branchant il redémarre.
> J'ai également verfié le num de série, il est toujours là, par contre le BIOS est en version F-67. Comment est ce que je fait pour downgrader la version du BIOS?
> C'est quoi le mode verbose?



bonjour

pour le bios , tu ne pourra pas downgrader .

essais de suivre se que je vais t'expliquer , tu remet ta clé , tu allume ton pc , quand tu as ta clé de sierra présente a l' ecran , avec les flèches du ((clavier)) tu sélectionne le menu ((option)) , tu va dans la section ((cartographie)) et tu coche la case (( intel hd 3000 )) et également celle qui sera au ((dessus)) , tu ressort de se menu , tu reviens sur ta clé USB , et tu appuis sur la ((barre d'espace de ton clavier)) , tu sélectionne la case ((verbose)) ,  ensuite tu sélectionne ((bouté  avec les options)) . et la sa va marcher . ensuite a chaque redémarrage tu sélectionne toujours ta clé USB et tu te déplace de nouveau dans les options que je t'ai cité plus haut et tu re sélectionne les options cité ,  ensuite tu reviens sur ta clé et tu selectionne  ton HDD OU SSD et tu fait entrer  . et tout ceci juste avec les flèche du clavier .


----------



## Lack29 (14 Juin 2020)

avec un bios F67 , je n'ai jamais essayer se programme , donc tu verra bien si il fonctionne .

en se qui me concerne je l'ai toujours utilisé avec un F61 .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (14 Juin 2020)

Je pense que c'est ça qui pose problème du coup vu que ca fonctionne pas.
JE fait faire ce que tu m'as dit sur ma clé. Merci

EDIT : c'est en cours, lignes de code à l'écran qui défile...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (14 Juin 2020)

Ça donne ça et ça n'avance pas. Je fais quoi ? 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Ca dit unsupported CPU & Patch, ça sent pas bon?


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ça donne ça et ça n'avance pas. Je fais quoi ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bonjour

bien , ces lignes signifie que le programme est monté , donc tu est sur la bonne voie , il te manque un argument de boot , qui permet d'avoir la finalisation du programme , je pense que sait ton AMD , CONFIRME MOI QUE TU AS UNE CARTO AMD SUR SE PC STP. vue que tu te donne la peine , je vais te prendre des photo et je les posterais ici , tu n'aura qu'a sélectionner les options et cocher les cases indiqué , si sa ne fonctionne pas , cela veut dire que le programme ne prend pas en charge le BIOS F67 , donc tu devra te tourné vers un autre programme d'installation , mais nous y reviendrons en temps voulu , je reviens tout a l'heure .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Pour la carte graphique, c'est une AMD c'est sur, le modèle listé dans les specs du HP: https://support.hp.com/fr-fr/document/c03198776
Le soucis, c'est que je n'ai jamais réussi à installer des pilotes dessus pour la CG, je me suis toujours servi des graphics intégré.
Dans le post suivant je te montre une photo.
Je pense qu'il y en a une mais il est possible qu'elle soit morte vu que j'ai jamais réussi à la détecter.
J'ai réussi UNE fois, en mettant un disque dur avec Windows 7 dessus, avec des pilotes pour une AMD Radeon 5000serie, là il a dit que les drivers n'était pas les bon pour cette carte graphique, sinon je l'ai jamais détecté en installation de pilotes, en gestionnaire de périphériques....
Alors que j'ai essayé pleins de versions de pilotes. 
Sous LINUX je sais pas si elle à été détectée, j'ai pas trouvé ou c'était pour voir la carte graphique, MAIS j'ai réussi à utiliser que 2 écrans maximum (pas 3) donc la limitation des Graphics Intel HD 3000, une carte graphique doit pouvoir aller au delà non? 
Même en connectant un écran externe en VGA et l'autre en DP, il en prend que un des deux en charge avec l'écran interne, si il prend les deux externe, il éteint l'interne.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Le processeur en bas avec le caloduc. La carte graphique en haut avec des coins rouge (donc AMD).


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

comme tu peu voir sur la partie (( poste installation )) se programme est bien compatible et fonctionnel également pour les AMD .
seul chose qui pourrais causé un problème d'installation avec se programme serait juste ton bios F67 qui n'est pas répertorier en compatibilité . mais a voir après différent essai .

suis l'ordre des photo pour vérifier que tu as bien selectionner les bonnes options et refais des essais . si cela ne fonctionne pas , tu devras utiliser un autre outil pour crée ta clé USB de hight sierra 10.13.6 , mais ne t'inquiète pas se n'est pas les outils qui manque pour sa . surtout reste avec les outils que je te proposerais ne prend rien d'autre .

regarde si dans les options de ton PC si tu as la possibilité de désactiver ta carte AMD se qui permetrais de facilité l'installation dans un premier temps .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Merci d'voir pris du temps pour moi,
J'ai regardé dans les options du BIOS, aucune informations ni réglage sur la carte graphique AMD. Il y en a sur le processeur, la batterie, la RAM, tout SAUF la carte graphique, merci HP!

Je vais essayer les étapes que tu m'as décrite et je post ça.

Merci à toi

EDIT: c'est partit
EDIT #2: ca marche pas, il commence les lignes de code + pomme avec barre de chargement derrière mais il redémarre direct.
EDIT #3: j'essaye avec un disque dur avec Mac OS X High Sierra déjà installé, c'est en cours de chargement.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

J'ai réussi à booter !
C'est sur mon HDD externe avec High Sierra.
Par contre il y a des gros problèmes de couleurs.ont voit rien, je suis obligé de prendre un écran externe en recopie video
je fait quoi maintenant?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Sur l'écran externe


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Sur l'écran externe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


excellent comme quoi la persévérance est utile , pour ta carto , démarre l'installation ou ton HDD  directement avec le pc et aucun ecran externe pour le moment  , car tu as quelque réglage a peaufiner , donc la tu as fait une installation de quel type et avec quel outils car si non je vais mis perdre dans ton post si je ne sais pas avec quoi tu as travailler .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Je suis en train d'installer high Sierra à partir de mon mac book air sur le disque dur prévu pour mon HP.,
J'ai pas encore fait d'installation à partir du HP, j'ai juste démarrer sur un disque dur externe avec Mac OS X dessus. J'ai utilisé les réglages Clover que tu m'as montré dans ton post précédent (#43).
Precision: Mac OS X à detecté les graphics intel mais pas la carte graphique AMD


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je suis en train d'installer high Sierra à partir de mon mac book air sur le disque dur prévu pour mon HP.,
> J4ai pas encore fait d'installation à partir du HP, j'ai juste démarrer sur un disque dur externe avec Mac OS X dessus. J4ai utilisé les réglages Clovertown que tu m'as montré dans ton post précédent.



d'accord excellent , donc cela confirme bien que le programme pourrais être fonctionnel pour ton pc  avec le bios F67 cela est toujours utile a savoir .

donc maintenant il faut que tu monte ta partition EFI et que l'on observe quel sont les kext que tu as ou qu'il te manque .
sois tu monte ta partition EFI avec le terminal en ligne de commande ou tu te telecharge l'outil prevus pour , a toi de voir . et poste en image les kext présent dans 10.13 et ceux dans le dossier other.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Quand tu dis "monter la partition EFI" je la copie dans le HDD c'est ça ?
J'ai vu aussi que j'avais ca: il faut installer celui qui correspond à mon modèle je suppose.


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Quand tu dis "monter la partition EFI" je la copie dans le HDD c'est ça ?
> J'ai vu aussi que j'avais ca: il faut installer celui qui correspond à mon modèle je suppose.
> 
> 
> ...


oui tu installe se qui correspond UNIQUEMENT A TON PC et a tes besoins , ne fait pas n'importe quoi prend ton temps .
tiens regarde se lien qui te sera également très utile .
ATTENTION TU NE MONTE QUE LA PARTITION CORRESPONDANT AU DISQUE DU hp 6560b , ne te trompe pas , car tu risque de tout abimer .





						Méthodes pour afficher le contenu de la partition EFI - Forums MacBidouille
					






					forum.macbidouille.com


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

OK je vais faire ca.
Merci de ton temps et de tes conseils


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Question: les paramètres clover, je suis obligé de les remettre à chaque fois, c'est obligé ça ?
Et pour la clé usb bootable je fait quoi ?


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Question: les paramètres clover, je suis obligé de les remettre à chaque fois, c'est obligé ça ?



normalement non , mais pour modifier cela .

il faut modifier le config.plist utiliser sur le hp6560 , et tout sera automatique a chaque re démarrage .

en réalité si tu préfère les options que tu doit sélectionner manuellement seront faite automatiquement dans le config.plist ((après ton intervantion)) sur se dernier .

pareil si tu te trompe tu ne pourra plus bouté , d’où l’intérêt de resté attentif a tes choix .

mais , je te rassure tu va te manger quelques erreurs , cela est certains , mais au final , de tes erreurs que tu aura comprise et sus rectifier , tu aura un bel hackintosh  bien configurer comme tu l'attend . et tout sa juste avec les fichier ( .pkg ) donc aucune bidouille de multibeat et j'en passe .

pour que tu comprenne , tout les fichiers (.pkg) sont des fichier , je dirais même plutôt des OUTILS  conçus par apple et pour MacOS X , donc aucune erreur possible .  tu n'abime et n'altère aucun fichier de ton MacOS X Hight Sierra 10.13.6 ou autre macOS X a différente version , tu as une installation des plus parfaite qui existe . DE PLUS TU N'AURA JAMAIS D'ERREURS ,.
sauf si tu ne sais pas se que tu fait , mais cela fait partie de l’apprentissage du hackintosh , je te rassure je fait moi même encore beaucoup d'erreurs .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

OK
J'ai installé le package pour mon hp, mais par contre l'écran est toujours pareil.
Le port ethenet ne marche pas non plus


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> OK
> J'ai installé le package pour mon hp, mais par contre l'écran est toujours pareil.
> Le port ethenet ne marche pas non plus



il te faut installer les kext manquant dans ton dossier EFI .......... EFI/CLOVER/KEXT/10.13 et dans
EFI/CLOVER/KEXT/OTHER . regarde je t'ai mis les photo des kext a attribué , plus haut dans le poste .

utilise clover configurator ou clover edition.pkg pour sa , de plus ces outils te permettre d'intervenir et de modifier le config.plist .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Je suis en train de regarder pour les kext, cependant l'écran interne est à présent complètement désactivé, j'ai installé comme package le HP PRO BOOK 6560b et INTEL 3000HD high.


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je suis en train de regarder pour les kext, cependant l'écran interne est à présent complètement désactivé, j'ai installé comme package le HP PRO BOOK 6560b et INTEL 3000HD high.



si en te connectant sur un ecran externe cela fonctionne , fait le , et continu a corriger se qu'il te manque pour tes kext .
apres pour l’écran du pc tu reverra cela plus tard , car si je ne me trompe pas tu la changer ? 
peut etre n'est il pas compatible avec le dit pc ou une petite erreur l'or de sont montage , il ne faut écarté aucun possibilité .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

L'écran de mon PC fonctionne très bien au boot, dans le BIOS et Cie, aussi dans Clovertown mais sous mac ca va pas.
Au début les couleurs était juste pourri mais maintenant plus rien.
Avec mon écran externe ca passe
JE trouve pas comment monter la partition EFI sur le Hp , tu pourrais m'aider STP


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Je trouve pas comment monter la partition EFI sur le Hp , tu pourrais m'aider STP


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> L'écran de mon PC fonctionne très bien au boot, dans le BIOS et Cie, aussi dans Clovertown mais sous mac ca va pas.
> Au début les couleurs était juste pourri mais maintenant plus rien.
> Avec mon écran externe ca passe
> JE trouve pas comment monter la partition EFI sur le Hp , tu pourrais m'aider STP



t'aider non , mais


IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je trouve pas comment monter la partition EFI sur le Hp , tu pourrais m'aider STP



monte ta partition EFI avec le terminal , je t'ai mis un lien plus haut dans se poste ou alors avec l'outils DROP EFI que tu trouvera sur le forum HMF .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Ah OK j'avais zappé une partie, merci et désolé.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Victoire c'est bon, je vais regarder les Kext installé et je mordit-firai ce post.


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Victoire c'est bon, je vais regarder les Kext installé et je mordit-firai ce post.



tres bien , tres  comptant pour toi , que tu est reussis  , donc tu va pouvoir nous faire par la suite un jolie tuto dans la section hackintosh avec de jolie photo et la facon dont tu t'y est pris . encore bravo a toi , d'avoir écouté mes conseils , qui ne sont surement pas les meilleurs , mais qui ton permis d'avoir ton installation au format ( .pkg ) .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Merci à toi,
Pour en venir au kext dans la partition EFI, il y a rien.
Du coup je fait quoi?
Au fait l'écran a encore changé, avant il était complètement éteint, mais maintenant le retro-elclairage est actif.


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Merci à toi,
> Pour en venir au kext dans la partition EFI, il y a rien.
> Du coup je fait quoi?



je me doutais très bien que tu n'aurais aucun kext dans leurs section approprier .

donc deux solutions , sois je te les donne et sa te simplifie le travail et tu n'aura qu'a les glisser dans leurs section respective  

ou alors tu les crée toi même , perso je suis partant pour la deuxième options  .

car il est important quand on crée sont propre hackintosh de savoir se que l'on installe et surtout pourquoi , essaie de les crée toi même , et vraiment si tu n'y arrivent pas chose que je ne crois pas, je te fournirais se qu'il faut . bien que cela ne sois pas le but .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

T'as raison, autant que je créer moi même, quand je ferai un autre hackintosh, je saurais comment m'y prendre.
Pour l'écran j'ai peut être trouvé une solution, j'ai mis le mauvais package


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> T'as raison, autant que je créer moi même, quand je ferai un autre hackintosh, je saurais comment m'y prendre.



voila une très belle réponse , t'inquiète tu vas y arriver cela est simple , hésite pas a relire les différentes explications que je t'ai fournis sur se post  ,cela t'aidera a comprendre .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Je vais installer les kexts nécessaires, je reviendrai vers toi en cas de soucis
Merci à toi


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Pour la clé USB: je compte pas la garder pendant 500ans sur l'ordi, comment je fait our mettre son contenu sur le HDD interne, je créer un clé USB bootable sur le HDD?
Bonne nouvelle l'écran affiche quelque chose, mais c'est avec des couleurs complètement illisible


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Pour la clé USB: je compte pas la garder pendant 500ans sur l'ordi, comment je fait our mettre son contenu sur le HDD interne, je créer un clé USB bootable sur le HDD?
> Bonne nouvelle l'écran affiche quelque chose, mais c'est avec des couleurs complètement illisible



non du tout ta clé doit être retirer ,  tu doit pouvoir booté sur ton system sans elle .
mais pour cela il faut que tu est effectuer la (( poste installation )) c'est une obligation .
cette poste installation , install également les kext manquant dont tu as besoin , tu peut le faire avec clover configurator ou clover spécial edition .

mais si tu t'était entêté a utiliser le programme HP-Probook-EliteBook-Créator tout se serait fait sans te posé la moindre question . comme je sais maintenant que se programme est fonctionnel avec ton bios F67 avec la carto AMD sur hp6560b , bien je serait que te suggérer d'utiliser a nouveau se programme sur une nouvelle install toute fraiche .

fait le , tu m'en remerciera , j'en suis certain .

ne t'inquiète pas j'ai le même PC que toi entre autre , donc je sais se qui fonctionne ou pas dessus  . donc tu peu y aller les yeux fermer .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

OK pour la clé usb j'ai compris, j'utilise le même programme que pour la créer mais sur le HDD cette fois ci
Pour les kexts manquant, j'ai déjà fait l'installation mais il y a toujours des trucs qui fonctionne pas comme le son, la gestion de la batterie ou la carte SD (ça c'est pas grave) et l'écran bien évidemment, inutilisable


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> OK pour la clé usb j'ai compris, j'utilise le même programme que pour la créer mais sur le HDD cette fois ci
> Pour les kexts manquant, j'ai déjà fait l'installation mais il y a toujours des trucs qui fonctionne pas comme le son, la gestion de la batterie ou la carte SD (ça c'est pas grave) et l'écran bien évidemment, inutilisable



pour le son il te faut le package VOODOOHDA 2.9.2 , pour la carte SD et la gestion de ta batterie , il faut crée un DSDT spécialement a la configuration de ton pc ou alors utiliser les kext que je t'ai mis en photo sur se post .

c'est donc pour cela que je te dit d'utiliser le programme HP-Probook-EliteBook-package-Creator , car lui fait tout ceci en une seule fois , spécialement pour le hp6560b .

seulement pour réussir tout cela , tu doit repartir sur une fraiche installation en utilisant ((que se programme)) . tu aura le son de reconnu et fonctionnel , la carte SD , la gestion de la batterie , ta cartographie reconnu a 100% , et pas des moindre tu pourra te connecté a internet . même le trackpad sera entièrement fonctionnel


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Je crois que on s'est mal compris, j'ai utilisé le package HP PRO BOOK, et j'ai pas tout qui fonctionne, le plus important serai l'écran et le son et la batterie le reste c'est pas grave.


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je crois que on s'est mal compris, j'ai utilisé le package HP PRO BOOK, et j'ai pas tout qui fonctionne, le plus important serai l'écran et le son et la batterie le reste c'est pas grave.



oui j'ai bien compris que tu as utiliser certaine options d'installation du programme , mais tu ne la pas utiliser pour effectuer l'installation complète comme il se doit , plus la poste installation , car si tu avait utiliser fait comme je te dit tu aurai tout de fonctionnel , crois moi .

regarde cette video 








						HP Probook EliteBook Package Creator
					

HP Probook EliteBook Package Creator




					www.youtube.com
				




pour la ((( poste installation ))) c'est sa que tu aurai du faire avec le programme  pour ton hp6560b OU p AMD .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Ok, pourtant j'ai bien sélectionné les options que tu as dans tes captures d'écrans.
La poste installation je vais vérifier.
J'ai rajouté 6Go de RAM au PC, ca fait 10Go, c'est bien mieux.
La clé USB, il a démarrer avec Clover sans, donc c'est bon et sans avoir à reparameter les régalages


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ok, pourtant j'ai bien sélectionné les options que tu as dans tes captures d'écrans.
> La poste installation je vais vérifier.
> J'ai rajouté 6Go de RAM au PC, ca fait 10Go, c'est bien mieux.



10Go c'est très bien , seulement le programme il faut l'utiliser en "installation" et en "poste installation" , tu ne doit rien utiliser d'autre , car cela ne fonctionnera pas , comme je te l'ai déjà dit dans se poste . et si tu te trompe comme déjà dit , cela t'implique de tout recommencer depuis le debut , tu ne peut pas utiliser le program une deuxieme fois pour modifier , cela est impossible, tu doit tout reprendre a zero . le programm est fait pour fonctionner de cette facon ce qui évite toute erreurs et protège ton pc  .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> pour le son il te faut le package VOODOOHDA 2.9.2 , pour la carte SD et la gestion de ta batterie , il faut crée un DSDT spécialement a la configuration de ton pc ou alors utiliser les kext que je t'ai mis en photo sur se post .


Le DSDt que tu parle, je ne le voit pas, tu pourrais le renvoyer s'il te plait ?
Avant il était à 4Go, c'était très lent.
Pour l'écran, aurais tu des idées? Ca t'as fait ça aussi sur le tient ?


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Le DSDt que tu parle, je ne le voit pas, tu pourrais le renvoyer s'il te plait ?



le DSDT est inclut dans le programme d'installation et se fabrique seul en fonction de la configuation materiel de ton pc .

tu ne peut pas mètre n'importe quel DSDT c'est impossible , deja sa ne fonctionnera pas , il faut qu'il soit adapté a ton PC et pour cela encore une fois tu doit effectuer l'installation avec le programm . regarde je tes remis le lien de la vidéo d'installation qu'il faut suivre a la lettre . dans le post 75 .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Ok merci c'est bon

Bon, les problèmes se résoudre un par un il ne reste plus que ce fichu écran, des idées?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Ça donne ça, et pareil en inversant les couleurs


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ça donne ça, et pareil en inversant les couleurs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour moi tu as un problème de cartographie . personnelement n'ayant pas asser de connaissance sur sa , et vue que tu na pas vraiment suivie a la lettre se que je t'ai demander de faire pour avoir une installation cline , je te sugere de tout reprendre des le debut . se n'est que mon avis . de toute façon tu y gagnera en temps .

quand moi j'utilise le programm je n'ai aucun probleme de cartographie ou autre , seulement il faut respecté a la lettre l'utilisation du programm et coché les bonnes options concernant ton matériel pour que tout soit reconnu nativement et fonctionnel au final .

j'ai fait environs 50 installations avec ce programm sur différent HP sous 10.12 jusque 10.15 et je peut te certifier qu'il fonctionne parfaitement . j'en n'ai encore fait 2 aujourd’hui , une sous mojave 10.14 et l'autre sur catalina 10.15.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juin 2020)

Bon, je veut bien ressayer sur une partition de mon disque dur. Je ferai ça demain en SUIVANT TOUT A LA LETTRE.
En tout cas, merci sincèrement pour tes précieux conseils, j'y serai jamais arrivé sans toi, merci.

Récapitulons: installation de mac osx, poste instalation et après les différents pilotes (son)


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Bon, je veut bien ressayer sur une partition de mon disque dur. Je ferai ça demain en SUIVANT TOUT A LA LETTRE.
> En tout cas, merci sincèrement pour tes précieux conseils, j'y serai jamais arrivé sans toi, merci.
> 
> Récapitulons: installation de mac osx, poste instalation et après les différents pilotes (son)



PS : si tu refait une installation , utilise un HDD ou SSD dédier et non une partition , cela évitera des erreurs inutiles .
anticipe le formatage de ton HDD ou SSD avant de le mettre dans ton HP , tu le formate en MacOS étendu (journalisée) , table de partition GUID .

Si tu utilise correctement le programm HP-ProBook-EliteBook-Package-Creator , la seule et unique chose qui risque de ne pas fonctionner sera ta CARTE WIFI ( compatibilité a voir )  , TOUT LE RESTE SERA A 100% RECONNU ET FONCTIONNEL  , même ta connexion internet sera fonctionnel .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

J'ai pas d'autres disques dispo donc ça va être compliqué.
Je vais l'installer à partir de mon Mac book pro et booter sur le Hp après.

Pour ce qui est de la carte WiFi, etant donné que j'en ai pas dedans, ça va être compliqué de l'avoir le WiFi.


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> J'ai pas d'autres disques dispo donc ça va être compliqué.
> Je vais l'installer à partir de mon Mac book pro et booter sur le Hp après.
> 
> Pour ce qui est de la carte WiFi, etant donné que j'en ai pas dedans, ça va être compliqué de l'avoir le WiFi.



bonjour

il est préférable et fortement conseiller que tu trouve un hdd ou ssd pour effectuer l'installation AVEC LE PROGRAMME depuis le HP 6560 , car si non cela ne fonctionnera PAS CORRECTEMENT en partant de ton mac .

EDITER : J'AI RETIRER LES PHOTO DE LA CARTE WIFI , PAS COMPATIBLE POUR LE HP 6560.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Ok je vais voir pour la carte WIFI. 
J'ai installé à partir de mon HP, je suis en train d'installer les pilotes.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

L'installation est faite, l'écran est toujours illisible. Malgré tous les BONS pilotes installé.
Je vais finir par essayer avec une autre dalle dans le doute.

EDIT: Ca change rien, même avec une dalle d'une autre marque.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Allelullia l'écran fonctionne correctement.


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Allelullia l'écran fonctionne correctement.



que cela fonctionne cela est très bien , mais détaille nous se que tu as fait pour résoudre se problème d'écran , cela profitera a d'autre qui pourrais avoir le meme soucis .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

J'ai juste tout réinstallé et pris une dalle samsung, c'est tout, j'ai suivi tes conseils


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

J'ai commandé mon SSD, il arrive demain


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Tient si, encore une question: la luminosité de l'écran, je fait comment pour la régler ?


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tient si, encore une question: la luminosité de l'écran, je fait comment pour la régler ?



le réglage de la luminosité de l'écran peut être effectuer de deux façon soit avec les touche F9 ET F10 du clavier ou directement par le menu des / préférences system/moniteur .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Ben ça tombe mal, c'est pas présent les réglages de luminosité,
J'ai également un autre soucis: à la sortie de veille, l'écran interne est désactivé, une idée ?


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ben ça tombe mal, c'est pas présent les réglages de luminosité,
> J'ai également un autre soucis: à la sortie de veille, l'écran interne est désactivé, une idée ?



fait une capture de EFI/CLOVER/ACPI/PATCHED ET / EFI/CLOVER/KEXT/10.13 que je vois se que tu a comme kext ,  également celui EFI/CLOVER/KEXTS/Other


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

le 10.13:


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

le Other: 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Et sinon pour la carte WIFI, quels modèles sont compatibles ?


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> le Other:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pour la wifi une Athéros mais c'est le model exacte , car tu a l'AMD donc j'en n'ai aucune idée  " ou une ancienne  BCRM"" , si ton tu met un dông  tp-link 300Mbps j'en n'ai un sa fonctionne très bien pour la wifi .

vérifier ces fichiers dans ton HDD dans clover EFI , tu doit avoir la même chose .


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

monte la partition EFI de la clé USB et montre moi , ACPI/origin et ACPI/patched


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

dans le "Origin" il y a rien, dans le patched:  
	

		
			
		

		
	







C'est l'EFI de la clé USB


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> dans le "Origin" il y a rien, dans le patched:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



PARFAIT .


IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> dans le "Origin" il y a rien, dans le patched:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



compare ton config.plist avec le mien , normalement tu devrais avoir la même chose , et dit moi se que sa donne la comparaison des fichier que j'ai posté avant , a tu la même chose partout ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Tu n'as pas posté de photo avant, je regarde ça et je te dis


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tu n'as pas posté de photo avant, je regarde ça et je te dis


POSTE 99 ET 100 .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Pas de différence dans le config.plist sur l'EFI interne. 
JE regarde pour les posts 99 &100


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Pour le "Origin" il me manque le "BGRT" le "FPDT" le "MSDM" et le reste c'est bon
Pour le parchet, il me manque le "SDT-FIXCAT3 et le "SSDT", les deux derniers en gros


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Le reste il me manque rien, que ce soit pour le BIOS, UEFI, 10.13 ou other


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Le reste il me manque rien



d'accord , je me doutais  qu'il te manquais quelque chose , c'est pour cela que tu as certaine chose de non fonctionnel et la franchement a part utiliser le programme je ne pourrais pas t'aider , car cela impliquerais de modifier l'action pour le quel le programme est fait , tu as du faire une erreur a la poste installation . , déjà j'ai trouver bizarre , car tu as installer voodoohda 2.9.2 et normalement du n'en n'avait pas besoins .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Pour ce qui est de la carte WIFI, HP proposait ces deux là à l'époque:

Adaptateur WiFi Broadcom 43224AGN 802.11a/b/g/n
Adaptateur WiFi Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n

Tu sais si c'est compatible mac ?

Sinon tu en as une à me conseiller ? Tu utilise lequel? 

Pour ce qui est des fichiers manquant, je peux pas prendre les tiens et les les ajouter simplement?
Voodoohda, j'avais pas trop le choix, après X redémarrage, il trouvait aucune sortie ou entré Son, avec pas de soucis.


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la carte WIFI, HP proposait ces deux là à l'époque:
> 
> Adaptateur WiFi Broadcom 43224AGN 802.11a/b/g/n
> Adaptateur WiFi Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n
> ...



pour la wifi je ne  saurait te renseigner , moi j'ai une Atheros AR5B97 , mais elle fonctionne avec mon Catalina avec le fixAteroscatalina se qui fait que je peut booté tout les MacOS X .

pour les SSDT et autre qui te manque sa ne fonctionnera avec les miens , car les SSDT ET DSDT.aml , sont spécifique a ton pc , c'est le programme qui te les crée a la post Install.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Pour la carte WIFI, si ça fonctionne sous CATALINA, ça doit fonctionner sous High-sierra non?
Mais elle est compatible avec mon HP? 

Ok, donc du coup je fait quoi, je réinstalle quoi?


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Pour la carte WIFI, si ça fonctionne sous CATALINA, ça doit fonctionner sous High-sierra non?
> Mais elle est compatible avec mon HP?
> 
> Ok, donc du coup je fait quoi, je réinstalle quoi?



pour la carte wifi , il faudrais que tu regarde si il existe un fix pour hight sierra et surtout compatible pour HP 6560 AMD  .

la pour les fichier qu'il te manque si tu veut que tout soit Cline , il faut réinstaller tout .
et tu doit démarrer ton installation sans aucun fichier DSDT.aml ou ssdt.aml , d'ou l'intérêt de formaté ton disque avant comme déjà dit .

sois attentif a la post install , ta carto c'est 1366 x 768  ou plus ?. elle est reconnu  AMD ou intel dans l'installation ?.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Étant donné que je reçoit mon SSD demain, je ferai l'installation clean dessus, en espérant que ce soit la dernière.
Pour ce qui est de l'écran, j'ai peut être trouvé, ma précédente dalle déconnait niveau couleur et celle ci déconne niveau luminosité et est reconnu comme moniteur inconnu. La dalle actuel est une SAMSUNG.
Le soucis vient peut être de la, le problème c'est que la dalle originale est complètement pété et inutilisable. Les pilotes sont peut être fait pour CETTE dalle là.

Pour ce qui est du WIFI je vais me renseigner, en plus, je peut pas faire de partage de connexion en USB car j'ai pas d'iphone avec une carte SIM dedans, j'ai un Android (honor). Donc partage de connexion usb c'est mort, je suis obligé de passer en ethernet en partage d'internet avec mon Mac pro.


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Étant donné que je reçoit mon SSD demain, je ferai l'installation clean dessus, en espérant que ce soit la dernière.
> Pour ce qui est de l'écran, j'ai peut être trouvé, ma précédente dalle déconnait niveau couleur et celle ci déconne niveau luminosité et est reconnu comme moniteur inconnu. La dalle actuel est une SAMSUNG.
> Le soucis vient peut être de la, le problème c'est que la dalle originale est complètement pété et inutilisable. Les pilotes sont peut être fait pour CETTE dalle là.
> 
> Pour ce qui est du WIFI je vais me renseigner, en plus, je peut pas faire de partage de connexion en USB car j'ai pas d'iphone avec une carte SIM dedans, j'ai un Android (honor). Donc partage de connexion usb c'est mort, je suis obligé de passer en ethernet en partage d'internet avec mon Mac pro.


 oui je comprend , quand tu clique sur le menu pomme en haut a gauche de l'écran et que tu clique sur a propos de se mac tu as quoi comme information , intel hd 3000 ou AMD .?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Intel grafics 3000, moniteur inconnu (l'interne)


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Intel grafics 3000, moniteur inconnu (l'interne)



OK , donc quand tu réinstallera avec le programme , dans HDMI et HD 3000 tu sélectionnera ces choix ci dessous , mais avant soit CERTAIN de la résolution de ton écran car si non les choix devront être coché différemment .

et rappel toi tu ne peut pas ouvrir deux fois le programme de post install , c'est sois tu fait les bon choix tout de suite ou tu recommence tout , tu ne peu pas faire autrement avec se programme , si tu observe bien je n'ai pas coché la wifi vue que tu n'en na pas .

aller bonne soirée a toi .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Ok merci de ton aide, 
Dernière  petite question: ça signifie quoi les différentes options pour le ventilateur, j'ai vu dans le forum Hackintosh Montreal que on pouvait le contrôler, il faut mettre lequel pour ça? 

Merci énormément à toi


----------



## Lack29 (16 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ok merci de ton aide,
> Dernière  petite question: ça signifie quoi les différentes options pour le ventilateur, j'ai vu dans le forum Hackintosh Montreal que on pouvait le contrôler, il faut mettre lequel pour ça?
> 
> Merci énormément à toi



tu veut le fancontrol pour mac ? avec la possibilité de contrôler la vitesse des ventilo .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (16 Juin 2020)

Ouais en gros c'est ça
Mac Fan Control ou Istat menu sont complètement pommé dessus.
Bonne soirée à toi et merci beaucoup


----------



## Lack29 (17 Juin 2020)

bonjour

se lien devrait repondre a certaines de tes questions

Mac Pro - Réglages Macs Fan Control sur Mac Pro | Les ...forums.macg.co › Forum Mac › Mac de bureau

celui ci entre autre pour le produit , en réalité il y en na des dizaines sur le net .
Téléchargement de Macs Fan Control 1.3.2 pour MacOS dans ...www.cd-systems.fr › fiche-telechargement-70-macs-fan...


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (17 Juin 2020)

Je vais regarder pour cette histoire de ventilateur, merci.

Par contre j'ai un gros problème: mon SSD n'est pas reconnu en interne, via clover, il est reconnu uniquement en usb. Un solution à proposer ?


----------



## Lack29 (18 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je vais regarder pour cette histoire de ventilateur, merci.
> 
> Par contre j'ai un gros problème: mon SSD n'est pas reconnu en interne, via clover, il est reconnu uniquement en usb. Un solution à proposer ?


tu la formater avant ? , si non regarde par se lien
Le SSD n'est pas détecté par le système - SanDiskkb-fr.sandisk.com › app › answers › detail › a_id › le-s...

ou la .

Le BIOS ne détecte ou ne reconnaît pas le disque SSD ...www.seagate.com › support › the-bios-does-not-detect-...

et la .

Tuto pour réparer le SSD ou disque dur non reconnu sous ...www.reneelab.fr › ... › Récupération de disque


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (18 Juin 2020)

Le disque est formaté et démarre via un boîtier usb en externe mais en interne rien, clover sur ma clé ne le detecte pas. Pourtant high Sierra est installé dessus.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (18 Juin 2020)

je vient d'essayer avec un autre SSD, pareil, mon HP ne supporte pas les SSD ?


----------



## Lack29 (18 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> je vient d'essayer avec un autre SSD, pareil, mon HP ne supporte pas les SSD ?



si bien sur le hp pro book 6560b ou model p supporte parfaitement les SSD  , le problème est ailleurs .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

J'ai trouvé, le sata etait en mode 6gbit/s, en le metant à 3 ça marche.
Merci.
Par contre j'ai toujours des problèmes de batterie (non reconnu) et de mise en veille mais vu qu'il démarre très vite c'est pas grave, faut juste l'éteindre à chaque fois.
Des idées pour la batterie ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

Et il y a aussi la luminosité mais ça doit venir de l'écran


----------



## Lack29 (19 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Et il y a aussi la luminosité mais ça doit venir de l'écran



bonjour

le Programm est concus de façon a se que tout sois fonctionnel et reconnu ,
le réglage du son au clavier doit être OK
le réglage de la luminosité  doit être OK
la batterie doit être reconnu a 100% et ok
la carte SD doit être également fonctionnel et présente en icon sur ton bureau , en revanche elle , elle n'est pas présente dans le rapport system .
fait une comparaison de ton system avec mes photo , cela te donnera certainement des idées .


1er photo , pour voir la presence de la batterie dans le system
2em photo , les kexts UTILE qu'il faut avoir dans 10.13. ou dans other pour la batterie et la carte SD .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

Tout marche, petite erreur d'installation du a la migration des données.
J'ai tout réinstaller et c'est bon.
Juste la carte SD qui marche pas mais je m'en fiche royalement.
Si un autre truc qui marche pas sans importance: les bouton de la télécommande de mon casque BOSE, pourtant modèle Apple qui marche avec mon iPhone et mon mac pro. 
Pour le WIFI, étant donné que je vais l'utiliser en dehors de chez moi (autant utiliser le mac pro avec triple screen chez moi) je vais être en partage de connexion USB, donc ça change rien.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

Bon he bien tout Marche nickel, un ENORME merci à toi. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





J'ai même put utiliser karabinner pour mes raccourcies clavier, avec les quatre touches au dessus du pavé num, c'est génial. Je sais j'en ai un peu trop.




Etant donné que mon mac book pro 13" est complètement bloqué et impossible à démarrer, ce Hackintosh va mettre d'un très grand utilité.

EDIT: regarde le post précédent j'ai modifié

Encore un très grand merci à toi.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (19 Juin 2020)

Tient petite question à te poser: tu pense quoi d'une très grosse upgrade de processeur ?
Je pense mettre un de ces deux là: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/fr/fr/ark/compare.html?productIds=52224,53474,70846
C'est le comparatif entre mon I5 actuel et les potentiels I7, un 2ème génération et un 3ème génération.
Bien sur le 3ème génération me fait de l'oeil, il est (sur le papier) aussi puissant qu'un MacBook Pro 2015 15" Retina toutes options: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP719?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
->Apple MBP2015 15" full : "Configurable avec un Intel Core i7 quadricœur à 2,8 GHz (Turbo Boost jusqu’à 4 GHz) avec 6 Mo de cache N3 partagé."

Tu l'as déjà fait toi?
Est ce que tu pense que la ventilation est taillé pour du 45W?
Parfois il monte à 75° avec 32W.
Je l'ai déjà démonté mainte et mainte fois donc ça me fait pas peur.

Bonne soirée à toi

Merci de ta précieuse aide.


----------



## Lack29 (20 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Tient petite question à te poser: tu pense quoi d'une très grosse upgrade de processeur ?
> Je pense mettre un de ces deux là: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/fr/fr/ark/compare.html?productIds=52224,53474,70846
> C'est le comparatif entre mon I5 actuel et les potentiels I7, un 2ème génération et un 3ème génération.
> Bien sur le 3ème génération me fait de l'oeil, il est (sur le papier) aussi puissant qu'un MacBook Pro 2015 15" Retina toutes options: https://support.apple.com/kb/SP719?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
> ...



bonsoir a toi

je vois qu'il y a eu du changement depuis , très content pour toi , pour le processeur dans le HP, personnellement ne change rien .
tu n'aura pas vraiment de difference notable , de plus la carte mere n'est pas adapté réellement pour se genre de bricolage , libre a toi de le faire . mais je t'ai donner mon idée .

dans mon hp probook 6570 j'ai un i3 d'origine , tout va très très bien , pour mon hp probook 6560 c'est un i5  , également très bien , pour mon HP probook 8770W j'ai un i7 et idem sa tourne très bien , de plus j'ai le sentiment que mon i3 tourne mieux , enfin ,tu aura compris que je ne suis pas vraiment pour se genre de bidouille dans un ordinateur portable .
mais je reconnais que le hack demande souvent des améliorations .

dans une tour cela serait tout a fait jouable  sans problème d'ailleurs car tout est accessible et démontable  , perso je n'ai pas de tour car sa prend trop de place a mon gout  , cable partout etc etc , de plus je n'en aurai aucune utilité pour se que je fait sur pc .

je ne sais pas se que tu as comme reel projet avec ce pC , si il va te servir pour ton travail ou autre , mais je te certifie que c'est un très bon pc pour du hack , et de plus les outils que je tes fait utiliser pour le crée ne modifie en rien la distribution de macOS X .

le Hackintosh  c'est un vrai plaisir cher moi et devenue une grande passion , mais  , je ne maitrise pas tout et je ne suis pas sur le forum pour joué les KADOR et faire du copier coller pout te donner des réponses , mais vraiment pour partager mes maigres connaissance avec des personnes comme toi qui on eux du mal au debut avec leurs hack  et je suis sincèrement ravie et honorée que ces 7 pages ton permis d'aboutir a se que tu voulais , encore bravo a toi de n'avoir rien lâcher.

mais comme deja dit , le peu que je sais , je le doit a mon ami Chris de H.M.F  .

a bientôt et amuse toi bien avec ton nouveau jouet . LACK29 .

PS: as tu réussis a faire reconnaitre ta carte AMD , car cela sera ton nouveau défis au ka ou .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (20 Juin 2020)

Salut à toi l'ami, 

Je vais réfléchir pour cette histoire de processeur, le 3 ème génération cité plus haut est quand même bien plus puissant que mon actuel ! Il est au niveau d'un mbp 2015 15" full config' tout de même. 

Ton I3 doit être plus récent que ton I5 alors ! 

L'avantage indéniable d'une tour, c'est la puissance et la modularité, après c'est encombrant. 

Pour ce qui est de toi, t'inquiète pas, tu m'as bien aidé et t'as été dispo. Sans toi j'aurais difficilement réussi. Merci

Je compte utiliser ce HP en remplacement de mon Mac book pro 13" 2011, qui ne boot plus. L'écran de 15 pouces, c'est vraiment bien.

Honnêtement tes connaissances ont suffit pour faire ce que je voulais, que demander de plus ?

Pour ce qui est de la carte AMD, etant donné que sur WINDOWS j'ai pas réussi, sur Mac c'est mal barré, après, si j'ai besoin de puissance graphique, ma RX580 8Go dans mon Mac pro est faite pour ça.

Merci à toi


----------



## Lack29 (21 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Salut à toi l'ami,
> 
> Je vais réfléchir pour cette histoire de processeur, le 3 ème génération cité plus haut est quand même bien plus puissant que mon actuel ! Il est au niveau d'un mbp 2015 15" full config' tout de même.
> 
> ...




pour ta carte AMD , se que tu peut essayer de faire dans un premier temps , est de te refaire une clé USB de W10 , tu install sur ton pc , tu effectue toute les mises a jours demandé ,  ensuite tu va sur le site HP et tu telecharge tout les outils utile a l'analyse du pc , je l'ai fait il y a quelques jours pour mon hp 6560b et cela ma rendu un grand service , de plus le site est vraiment très bien fait car tu as la possibilité de faire reconnaitre ton pc et sa c'est très bien cela évite a avoir besoin d'entrée sont numero de série etc etc .
tout est fait automatiquement ,  tu aura un très bon compte rendu de l'état materiel et fonctionnel du dit pc .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (21 Juin 2020)

Ouais, a la limite je pourrais essayer, mais après sous mac la amd n'est pas forcément supporté. D'autant que elle n'est vraiment pas puissante.


----------



## Lack29 (21 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Ouais, a la limite je pourrais essayer, mais après sous mac la amd n'est pas forcément supporté. D'autant que elle n'est vraiment pas puissante.



Si , il y a de nombreuses possibilité , de plus le programme HP Probook EliteBook Package Creatore a tout se qu'il faut pour quelle soit reconnu nativement , donc aucun problème de se coté la pour les cartes AMD et Nvidia dans les HP ProBook serie 6 /7/8 .

les cartes graphiques  ne sont pas très puissante , normal se sont des pc prévus pour de la bureautique a la base , mais parfait pour debuté et plus sur hackintosh

dit , je suis a la recherche d'un hp 6570 ou model supérieur avec carte graphique nvidia ou AMD , en 17 pouces sa serait top , si tu as sa dans tes connaissances , tu pense a moi stp .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (21 Juin 2020)

Je vais voir pour cette histoire de carte AMD.

Si je m'en sert vraiment de cette carte, ça serait du montage vidéo sur final cut. Pas top du coup.
Elle aurait put servir à piloter plus d'écran mais la sortie VGA ne marche pas, que le DP est fonctionnel donc 1 écran externe maximum.

Pour ce qui est de ton HP 17", j'en ai pas spécialement sous la main, je te ferai signe si j'en vois un. Tu veux t'en servir pour quel usage ?


----------



## Lack29 (21 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Je vais voir pour cette histoire de carte AMD.
> 
> Si je m'en sert vraiment de cette carte, ça serait du montage vidéo sur final cut. Pas top du coup.
> Elle aurait put servir à piloter plus d'écran mais la sortie VGA ne marche pas, que le DP est fonctionnel donc 1 écran externe maximum.
> ...



merci a toi , c'est pour faire des essais de montage Hackintosh avec different programme et outils  , un 17 pouce c'est bien pour la dalle écran .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Juin 2020)

J'ai trouvé pour cette histoire de carte graphique, en fait j'en ai pas mais j'ai ça : https://ark.intel.com/content/www/fr/fr/ark/products/52808/mobile-intel-hm65-express-chipset.html

Donc pas de carte graphique AMD


----------



## Lack29 (29 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé pour cette histoire de carte graphique, en fait j'en ai pas mais j'ai ça : https://ark.intel.com/content/www/fr/fr/ark/products/52808/mobile-intel-hm65-express-chipset.html
> 
> Donc pas de carte graphique AMD
> 
> ...



bonjour

donc nous avons tout les deux a peu de choses prêt , exactement le même PC  , se qui change surement la donne dans (( l'installation )) que tu as réaliser , qui n'est peut êtres pas tout a fait faite comme elle l'aurait du avec l'outil HP EliteBook Creator ??

a tu vérifier tout les paramètres dans le menu ( pomme ) que tout soit bien reconnu et fonctionnel ??


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Juin 2020)

Salut à toi, 

Tout est reconnu et fonctionnel, ormis le slot de carte SD et les boutons calculatrice et navigateur Web. Sinon il tourne comme une horloge.
Si il y a que ça fonctionne pas, je m'en fiche totalement, je suis déjà étonné que ça fonctionne si bien.
La seule critique, c'est que la luminosité de l'écran descend pas très bas, impossible à utiliser dans le noir.

Pour ce qui est du processeur, je vais attendre un peu (octobre) et puis je le changerai à ce moment là.


----------



## Lack29 (29 Juin 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Salut à toi,
> 
> Tout est reconnu et fonctionnel, ormis le slot de carte SD et les boutons calculatrice et navigateur Web. Sinon il tourne comme une horloge.
> Si il y a que ça fonctionne pas, je m'en fiche totalement, je suis déjà étonné que ça fonctionne si bien.
> ...



le slot de ta SD card n'est pas reconnu ou vue dans les paramètres system ( tout a fait normal avec le programme , mais cette dernière est bien fonctionnel et doit être présente sur ton bureau .

pour la luminosité en se qui me concerne sur le 6560 aucun problème de réglage ou dysfonctionnement , j'effectue la correction de la lumière avec les touche clavier F9 / F10 ou dans les paramètres system . mais je crois avoir vue que tu as assigné ces touches a une autre fonction ?? , peut être pour sa que sa ne va pas comme tu désir dans se réglage ?.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (29 Juin 2020)

Pour la luminosité et les autres touches de fonctions je les ai mises comme sur un vrai Mac book, c'est plus pratique.
Le truc, c'est que la luminosité varie mais très peu, pas dramatique, mais ayant l'habitude d'utiliser mon Mac book pro dans le noir, la c'est mort.
Mais rien de dramatique.
Reasigner les touches a d'autres fonctions permettent d'avoir d'autres fonction, les touches au dessus du pavé numérique, je les remplace par par f14 f15 jusqu'à f19, en plus de la touche "mute" en haut et des touches "insert"


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Juillet 2020)

Salut,

J'ai réussi à démarrer sous Mojave via un disque dur externe, tout fonctionne (sans instalation dans l'Efi), la résolution de l'écran est problématique.
Et vu que j'ai pas métal, certains actions comme le launchap sont assez lente.
Sinon ça fonctionne.

Il faudra que je mette un emulateur de métal si je veux que ça fonctionne nickel.


----------



## Lack29 (4 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> J'ai réussi à démarrer sous Mojave via un disque dur externe, tout fonctionne (sans instalation dans l'Efi), la résolution de l'écran est problématique.
> Et vu que j'ai pas métal, certains actions comme le launchap sont assez lente.
> ...



bonjour ,  , METAL est pris en charge et fonctionnel pour moi . dans tout les HP ProBook  , de 7 séries , 8 séries et 9  il me semble . regarde ma capture d'écran .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Juillet 2020)

Les intels HD 3000 512mo, y'as pas métal. Le screen shot que tu as, c'est un pro book avec des processeur Intel de 3eme génération, avec métal.


----------



## Lack29 (4 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Les intels HD 3000 512mo, y'as pas métal. Le screen shot que tu as, c'est un pro book avec des processeur Intel de 3eme génération, avec métal.



OUPS , autant pour moi , je suis avec le 6570 actuellement , désolé .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Juillet 2020)

Pas de soucis
Et puis de toute façon, Catalina sur mon Mac book pro 2011 ça marchait bien, avec un patch comprenant un emulateur métal, ça devrai le faire.
Je suis pas chez moi maintenant, j'ai que mon hp sous la main, je le ferai lorsque j'aurai mon Mac pro.
Quand le patch de Big Sur sortira, j'essaierai de la mettre.


----------



## Lack29 (4 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Pas de soucis
> Et puis de toute façon, Catalina sur mon Mac book pro 2011, avec un patch comprenant un emulateur métal, ça devrai le faire.
> Je suis pas chez moi maintenant, j'ai que mon hp sous la main, je le ferai lorsque j'aurai mon Mac pro.



sa ira a 100% , car j'ai Mac Book Pro de début 2008 et je fait tourner Catalina dessus avec le patch pour mes essaie personnel .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Juillet 2020)

Oui je me fesait pas de soucis la dessus, après je préfère Mojave à Catalina, donc j'installerai Mojave.

Catalina sur un Mac book pro de 2008, ça doit être un peu lent, surtout que tu peut pas m'être beaucoup de RAM.


----------



## Lack29 (4 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Oui je me fesait pas de soucis la dessus, après je préfère Mojave à Catalina, donc j'installerai Mojave.
> 
> Catalina sur un Mac book pro de 2008, ça doit être un peu lent, surtout que tu peut pas m'être beaucoup de RAM.



effectivement c'est lent , j'ai 6 Go de ram , le maximum permis pour se model , je m'amuse a voir ou sont les limites de ces machines avec les dernier MacOS X et voir se qui reste encore possible et fonctionnel .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Juillet 2020)

Pour le coup, sur mon MBP 2011 avec 12Go de RAM ça tournais très bien.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (15 Juillet 2020)

Salut à toi, 
J'aurais une question, toi qui semble bien expert dans les produits HP, j'ai pas réussi à trouver la base compatible avec mon modèle (HP PRO BOOK 6560b), je suis vraiment pas sur que c'est celle là: HSTNN-ix01
Est ce que tu sais si c'est celle là? 
Et est ce que sous Mac OS X ça fonctionne?


----------



## Lack29 (15 Juillet 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Salut à toi,
> J'aurais une question, toi qui semble bien expert dans les produits HP, j'ai pas réussi à trouver la base compatible avec mon modèle (HP PRO BOOK 6560b), je suis vraiment pas sur que c'est celle là: HSTNN-ix01
> Est ce que tu sais si c'est celle là?
> Et est ce que sous Mac OS X ça fonctionne?



bonjour 

alors la je suis pratiquement incapable de repondre a cette question , je n'en utilise pas moi même , mais en revanche , j'aurai tendance a dire que les ""base"" pour hp probook 6560 sont toute identique , se qui change est le nombre de port et certaine options sur certaine base spéciphique , apres dire si sa va vraiment , je ne préfère pas m'avancer sur se sujet .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (4 Août 2020)

Salut,
Comme tu le sais sûrement, sur les 6560b, il y a des boutons en haut à droite du clavier, le sans fil, internet, mute et la calculette. Le sans fil et mute marche mais pas internet et la calculette, aurais tu une idée pour que ça marche ?


----------



## Lack29 (13 Août 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Salut,
> Comme tu le sais sûrement, sur les 6560b, il y a des boutons en haut à droite du clavier, le sans fil, internet, mute et la calculette. Le sans fil et mute marche mais pas internet et la calculette, aurais tu une idée pour que ça marche ?



bonjour

alors non je n'ai pas vraiment de réponse a t'apporté a se sujet , as tu regarder au niveau des réglage system et de ton config.plist si tu as pas une possibilité d'activer ces différentes fonctions ? 
car ces fonctions dépendent beaucoup du type d'installation que tu aura effectuer et des kext mis en place dans ton dossier EFI , cela n'est qu'une supposition .

étant passer a MacOS Big Sur 11.0 BETA 4 avec OpenCore , ses fonctions sont différentes sur mes HP voir pas utiliser  .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (22 Août 2020)

Bonjour à toi,
J'ai regardé mais j'ai rien trouvé, pas grave, c'était juste pour rajouter des fonctions.

Par contre j'ai deux gros soucis :

1: Sur mon HP ProBook 6560b, la luminosité n'est plus réglable et j'ai plus le niveau de batterie, j'ai regardé dans l'EFI dans les kext et j'ai vu qu'il en manquait par rapport à avant (via une capture d'écran que j'avais posté). Donc, je me suis servit de l'EFI backup pour remettre ce qui manquait, mais après plusieurs redémarrages, ça change rien. Une idée de ou vient le soucis ?

2: J'ai récupéré un autre HP, un ProBook 4340s, c'est du 13 pouces, avec un Core I3. J'ai vu que on pouvait installer mac os x dessus, je me suis, super ! mais, après avoir fait une clé usb bootable, il ne veut rien savoir ni démarrer dessus, pareil pour un disque dur avec high sierra et clover dessus. Bref, je sèche et je suis à court d'idée.
C'est surement un problème de réglage de BIOS ou une autre merde de ce genre, mais laquel? 

Merci à toi


----------



## Lack29 (23 Août 2020)

bonjour
pour ton HP ProBook 6560 tu as installer quel MacOS avec quel outils ? , tu est sous clover 5119 ??? , si tout les kexts sont en place dans leurs dossier respectif sa doit marcher ? , regarde mes kexts .

pour ton ProBook 4340s , fait un ( reset bios security to factory default ), désactive fast boot , desactive Wake on USB , desactive Wake on LAN  . TU Boot avec F9 /Boot from EFI file /USB/EFI/Clover/CLOVERX64.efi . ou suivant les options qui te sont proposer tu peu essayer F9/ External drive ou USB .
mais normalement si ta clé USB est bien préparer elle est reconnu directement sans rien devoir faire , d'ou l'intérêt de te pencher sur les réglages du bios .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Août 2020)

Salut, 
OK merci beaucoup, je vais regarder pour le probook 6560b et régler le bios pour le 4340s.
Je fait ça un peu plus tard dans la journée.
Merci


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Août 2020)

Me revoici...
Pour le 6560b:
Dans mon fichier 10.13 dans les kexts, il manque quelques fichiers: il manque "airport Brcm Fixup" , "Brcm Patch RAM2" a la place du "Brcm Patch RAM3" , " IO80211 Familly" , par contre j'ai" Voodoo HDA " en plus.
Je rappelle que j'ai pas de carte WIFI mais j'ai une carte bluetooth qui marche.
Par contre, moi je suis sous high sierra et toi sous Catalina, ça doit changer 2-3 trucs dans les kexts.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Pour le 4340s :
Ça change rien avec ou sans les modifications dans les réglages du BIOS.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Août 2020)

Bon alors j'ai réussi à avancer un peu: 
Le 6560b, c'est en pause
le 4340s c'est bon !, étant donné que ma clé usb ne boitait pas non plus sur le 6560b, j'ai pris le SSD du 6560b, je l'est mis dans le 4340s, et il a démarré. 
Tout se passait bien sauf le trackpad qui se desactive avec une led orange allumé en haut a gauche, avant l'ouverture de session, tout va bien, une fois ouverte, paf! ça se bloque, la souris ne bouge plus. très contraignant car j'ai pas de souris USB avec moi. Par contre le clavier fonctionne toujours.


----------



## Lack29 (23 Août 2020)

bien , c'est pas mal tout sa , pour ton 6560 dans Hight Sierra sa sera les mêmes  kexts si tu as fait ton installation avec cette outil 
HP-Probook-EliteBook-Package-Creator .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (23 Août 2020)

Je l'est fait avec l'outil en question, y'as juste la luminosité utqi marche plus.
Enfin c'est pas grave car j'ai mis son ssd dans le 4340s.
Il faudra que je vois également dans le 4340s pour le WiFi et Bluetooth, car cette fois ci j'ai une carte WiFi.
C'est cette référence là: RaLink RT3290
Une idée ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Août 2020)

Salut,
Tu m'avais dis un jour que tu cherchais un hp 17", ce probook est compatible avec Catalina: https://support.hp.com/hk-en/product/hp-probook-4740s-notebook-pc/5229498/document/c03353393
Si tu trouve une bonne occasion, ça peut être intéressant.


----------



## Lack29 (24 Août 2020)

bonsoir 

je te remercie d'avoir penser a se pc , je vais regarder sa .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Août 2020)

En gros c'est le même qe le 4340s que j'ai mais en I7 pouces, d'où le 7 à la place du 3. Il existe aussi en version 15 pouces (4540s).
Je suppose que ma carte WiFi c'est mort vu que c'est pas du Broadcom, Non ?


----------



## Lack29 (24 Août 2020)

regarde par la pour faire reconnaitre ta wifi , sa risque d'etre compliquer . https://www.tonymacx86.com/threads/broadcom-wifi-bluetooth-guide.242423/#post-1664577

et la :









						[Guide] Airport - PCIe Half Mini v2
					

[Guide] Airport - PCIe Half Mini v2 This tread is DEPRECATED Patches do not work with Clover v4305 or newer See Broadcom WiFi/Bluetooth [Guide]  11/3/16 - 10.12.1 WiFi Injection stopped working  (1. FakePCIID.kext, now working, 2016-1115 or newer and 5. Clover/FixAirport), see:  Airport/WiFi...




					www.tonymacx86.com
				




sur mon 6570 , j'utilise une Athéros AR5B195 avec l'outil d'installation qui fonctionne parfaitement , mais elle ne fonctionne pas sur mon 6560 erreur 702 dans le bios .

je sais pas se qui pourrais être compatible ??? car il y a 50 model . peut être une ancienne BCM 43XXXX ???


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (24 Août 2020)

OK merci, donc hormis gros coup de chance, ça va pas être compatible et je vais devoir en racheter une Broadcom compatible avec Mac os (facile) et le pc (moins facile).


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (1 Septembre 2020)

bonjour,

Je suis passé à Mojave aujourd'hui sur le 4340s, ça fonctionne nickel, étant donné que metal est pris en charge nativement, ça aide. Tout fonctionne toujours nickel.
J'ai aussi retiré le ventilateur car il se débrouille très bien sans, ça dépassé rarement les 80°, donc correct, ça permet d'avoir un ordinateur 100% silencieux et économe en énergie vu que le moteur du ventilateur ne tourne pas. 
Normalement le processeur doit consommer 35W maximum mais je monte qu'a 10W en pur CPU vu que c'est un tout petit I3 sans turbo boost (donc 2,4Ghz tout le temps), si je pousse les Graphics Intel à fond en plus du CPU en temps que tel, j'arrive à 20W, et ça monte à 80° maxi. Etant donné que en utilisation normal, les Graphics intel sont au repos, il tourne autour de 40° et une consommation de 5W.


----------



## Lack29 (1 Septembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> Je suis passé à Mojave aujourd'hui sur le 4340s, ça fonctionne nickel, étant donné que metal est pris en charge nativement, ça aide. Tout fonctionne toujours nickel.
> J'ai aussi retiré le ventilateur car il se débrouille très bien sans, ça dépassé rarement les 80°, donc correct, ça permet d'avoir un ordinateur 100% silencieux et économe en énergie vu que le moteur du ventilateur ne tourne pas.
> Normalement le processeur doit consommer 35W maximum mais je monte qu'a 10W en pur CPU vu que c'est un tout petit I3 sans turbo boost (donc 2,4Ghz tout le temps), si je pousse les Graphics Intel à fond en plus du CPU en temps que tel, j'arrive à 20W, et ça monte à 80° maxi. Etant donné que en utilisation normal, les Graphics intel sont au repos, il tourne autour de 40° et une consommation de 5W.




bonjour mon ami 

la je suis absolument pas d'accord avec toi , mais c'est personnel , comment peut tu avoir une consommation de 5W sur un pc qui demande déjà 20W minimum pour sont alimentation et encore je suis juste . 

tu devrais déjà dans un premier temps lui remettre sont ventilo car sa présence a tout de même quelques raisons d'être  ? . 
et encore plus sur un hack a mon sens .

ouvre Facebook avec le 4340 et navigue dans se petit monde pendant quelque heures , tu va vite d'apercevoir qu'il aura beaucoup de mal a suivre , il va très vite transpirer sans sont ventilo .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (1 Septembre 2020)

Et si je te montre ça tu dis quoi?
En usage classique (Page, Finder, terminal) pour la première et SAFARI pour la deuxième. 
Sachant que j'ai noté aucun ralentissement.
Et connecté à mon 27pouces 1440p mais en affichant une résolution d'un écran 4K dessus.
40° en temperature, c'est très bien, même avec mon mac book pro ou mon Mac Pro j'atteint pas ça.
Sachant que les 16Go de RAM à 1600Mhz et le SSD améliore la fluidité de l'ensemble.


----------



## Lack29 (1 Septembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Voir la pièce jointe 189679
> Voir la pièce jointe 189681
> 
> Et si je te montre ça tu dis quoi?
> ...



bien tu vois je ne voyais absolument pas les choses de la même façon . jolie démonstration .

avec quel programme obtient tu cette transcription des info de ton pc ?


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (2 Septembre 2020)

Intel power gadget, c'est très bien et très précis et ça fonctionne à partir de ma deuxième génération de processeur Intel, et c'est gratuit. Sur Mac, Windows et Linux.
Un bon logiciel pour voir comment se comporte le processeur, et tu peux même le pousser à fond via les tests qu'il propose. 

Par contre les informations peuvent varier, sur mon Mac book pro, j'ai moins d'informations au niveaux des fréquences et de la consommation.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (2 Septembre 2020)

Petite amélioration, j'ai rajouté un interrupteur (à la place de la carte WiFi où 3G) pour le ventilateur, comme ça si je tire vraiment dessus, je l'active.
Bien sur j'ai mis le ventilateur.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour à toi @Lack29 , 
J'espère que tu va bien, 

J'ai trouvé une carte Wi-Fi braodcom compatible avec mon HP ProBook 6560b, mais elle ne marche pas sous Mac OS X, et j'ai rien trouvé à son sujet sur internet. 

C'st une carte que j'ai trouvé sur un HP Pro Book 6560b, donc niveau compatibilité sur l'ordi, c'est bon. Et elle fonctionne sous Windows (testé sur mon Pro Book 4340S)
Pour commencer, j'ai installé  la partie du programme d'installation "AirportBrcmFixup", hélas, ça n'a rien changé. 

Je ne voie rien dans les informations systèmes, que ce soit dans les cartes PCIE ou le réseaux. 

Je te joint également des photos de la carte Wi-Fi. 
Il y a tellement de suite de numéros qu'il se peut que n'est pas tapé le bon chez Google. 

Je te remercie d'avance, je suis sur que tu va m'éclairer sur ce sujet là.


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (10 Novembre 2020)

Voici les photos, petit bug:


----------



## Lack29 (11 Novembre 2020)

bonjour , sauf erreur de ma part cette carte n'est pas prise en charge par macOS .
si tu utilise "Clover" avec macOS , il te faut une Ateros AR5B195 . ATTENTION ELLE NE SONT PAS TOUTE FONCTIONNEL SUR un HP PROBOOK 6560 .  fonctionne très bien sur un  HP Probook 6570 b

si tu utilise OpenCORE il te faut une de ces deux la . il y en na surement d'autre , mais je préfère m'arrêter a se que je connais .
Wifi mini PCI Broadcom BCM943224HMS fonctionne parfaitement je l'utilise .
Wifi mini PCI AzureWave Broadcom BCM94352HMB

après tu peut utiliser un adaptateur TP-LINK sa fonctionne super bien avec macOS , sa dépanne très bien en attendant .


----------



## ericse (11 Novembre 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> si tu utilise OpenCORE il te faut une de ces deux la . il y en na surement d'autre , mais je préfère m'arrêter a se que je connais .
> Wifi mini PCI Broadcom BCM943224HMS fonctionne parfaitement je l'utilise .
> Wifi mini PCI AzureWave Broadcom BCM94352HMB
> 
> après tu peut utiliser un adaptateur TP-LINK sa fonctionne super bien avec macOS , sa dépanne très bien en attendant .


Bonjour. La BCM94352HMB fonctionne aussi parfaitement avec Catalina/Opencore, c'est celle que j'utilise.

J'ai arrété d'utiliser mon adaptateur TP-Link car macOS considérait la connexion comme "limitée", le surf marchait très bien mais pas la synchro iCloud Photo. C'est peut être corrigé depuis, je n'ai pas ré-essayé.


----------



## Lack29 (11 Novembre 2020)

bonjour @ericse merci de cette precision , donc il a peut êtres fait une erreur dans sont config.plist , ou pas les bon kexts ???


----------



## ericse (11 Novembre 2020)

Lack29 a dit:


> bonjour @ericse merci de cette precision , donc il a peut êtres fait une erreur dans sont config.plist , ou pas les bon kexts ???


Surtout il n'a pas la bonne carte  (la BCM94352HMB, que j'ai, c'est la 2ème que tu recommandes)


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (11 Novembre 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses constructive, vu que c'est une Broadcom, je pensais que c'était compatible, mais il semblerait que non.
Merci.


----------



## Lack29 (12 Novembre 2020)

IRONHIDE49 a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses constructive, vu que c'est une Broadcom, je pensais que c'était compatible, mais il semblerait que non.
> Merci.


incompatible oui et non , il y a toujours moyen de compiler un dsdt ou un ssdt adapter , seulement cela demande un peut de travail pour la rendre fonctionnel , mais pas impossible . fait une recherche , si tu veut creuser un peu .


----------



## IRONHIDE49 (12 Novembre 2020)

OK, merci
Le soucis, c'est que je m'y connais pas trop là dessus, je connais les grandes lignes, comme installer, mais après, comment rendre l'installation possible via la création et modification de fichiers, ça me dépasse.

J'ai déjà regardé un peu à droite et à gauche, j'ai pas trouvé grand chose....


----------

